# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή κλουβιού

## koki

Γεια σας   ::   ::  
ενδιαφέρομαι κατασκευάσω ένα κλουβί σε διαστάσεις 65χς5x75 με κουνελοσιτα για το κοκατιλ που θα πάρω εντός τις εβδομάδας   ::   ::   ::  
πιστεύω οι διαστάσεις είναι καλές για ένα μονο κοκατιλ.
η βοήθεια που θα ήθελα από εσάς είναι αν κάποιος έχει φτιάξει να μου πει περίπου πως το έκανε να μου δώσει κανένα σχέδιο καμια πατέντα η κάτι τέτοιο.
σας ευχάριστο προκαταβολικά!  ::   ::

----------


## thanasis76

καλησπερα φιλε μου!! σημερα μιας και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω ειπα να κανω την νυχτεριδα...  ::   ::  
πριν 2 χρονια περιπου ειχα φτιαξει ενα κλουβι με κουνελοσιτα για ενα ζευγαρι κοκατιλ.
σου ανεβαζω μερικες φωτο να παρεις καμια ιδεα...
ελπιζω να βοηθησω!!!

----------


## vagelis76

> καλησπερα φιλε μου!! σημερα μιας και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω ειπα να κανω την νυχτεριδα...   
> πριν 2 χρονια περιπου ειχα φτιαξει ενα κλουβι με κουνελοσιτα για ενα ζευγαρι κοκατιλ.
> σου ανεβαζω μερικες φωτο να παρεις καμια ιδεα...
> ελπιζω να βοηθησω!!!


Θανάση πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά....επαγγελματική θα έλεγα!!!!!!!!
Σε παρακαλώ να τη παρουσιάσεις στη ανάλογη ενότητα με τις κατασκευές και να μας δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες και χρηματικό κόστος αν είναι εύκολο...
 ::  ευχαριστούμε!!!!  ::

----------


## thanasis76

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από thanasis76
> 
> καλησπερα φιλε μου!! σημερα μιας και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω ειπα να κανω την νυχτεριδα...   
> πριν 2 χρονια περιπου ειχα φτιαξει ενα κλουβι με κουνελοσιτα για ενα ζευγαρι κοκατιλ.
> σου ανεβαζω μερικες φωτο να παρεις καμια ιδεα...
> ελπιζω να βοηθησω!!!
> 
> 
> Θανάση πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά....επαγγελματική θα έλεγα!!!!!!!!
> ...



σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!!! θα σας κανω μια παρουσιαση με περισσοτερες πληροφοριες και περισσοτερες φωτο και θα σας πω και το κοστος πανω κατω...
παντος το κλουβι ειναι πριν 2 χρονια και δοθηκε μαζι με τα κοκατιλ...
τωρα φτιαχνω ενα παρομοιο λιγο πιο μικρο...   ::   ::

----------


## koki

> καλησπερα φιλε μου!! σημερα μιας και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω ειπα να κανω την νυχτεριδα...   
> πριν 2 χρονια περιπου ειχα φτιαξει ενα κλουβι με κουνελοσιτα για ενα ζευγαρι κοκατιλ.
> σου ανεβαζω μερικες φωτο να παρεις καμια ιδεα...
> ελπιζω να βοηθησω!!!


Σε ευχάριστο πολύ thanasi
παρα πολύ καλή και ωραία η κατασκευή σου!!
κάτι τέτοιο έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ απλά σε λίγο πιο μικρό και το να μην βάλω κόντρα πλακε από πίσω να είναι όλο σήτα!

----------


## thanasis76

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από thanasis76
> 
> καλησπερα φιλε μου!! σημερα μιας και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω ειπα να κανω την νυχτεριδα...   
> πριν 2 χρονια περιπου ειχα φτιαξει ενα κλουβι με κουνελοσιτα για ενα ζευγαρι κοκατιλ.
> σου ανεβαζω μερικες φωτο να παρεις καμια ιδεα...
> ελπιζω να βοηθησω!!!
> 
> 
> Σε ευχάριστο πολύ thanasi
> ...



μπραβο φιλε, με το καλο να το φτιαξεις. κι εγω ετοιμαζω ενα πιο μικρο...
το κοντρα πλακε να σου πω οτι μπαινει για να νιωθει πιο ασφαλες ο παπαγαλος μας...
στο καινουργιο κλουβι δεν θα βαλω κι εγω απλα το ανεφερα για να το ξερεις...   ::

----------


## koki

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από koki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από thanasis76
> 
> ...


Ναι σωστό αυτό ότι θα νιώθει ασφάλεια απλά εκεί που θα το βάλω θα έχει τοίχο από πίσω του οποτε εντάξει...  ::   ::   ::  
αα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα τι σιδερα χρησιμοποίησες για τι κατασκευή??
και τα κόλλησες με ηλεκτροκόλληση?
πάντως τέλειο το κλουβάκι σου  ::   ::

----------


## thanasis76

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από thanasis76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από koki
> 
> ...



φιλέ μου  ο σκελετός έγινε από ανοξείδωτες βέργες 6 χιλ.
και κολλήθηκε με ηλεκτροκολληση με ανοξείδωτα ηλεκτρόδια

----------


## koki

Γεια σας και πάλι από εμενα   ::   ::   ::   ::  
άργησα λίγο αλλα το τελειωσα το κλουβάκι και οι διαστάσεις του είναι 61*61*81 και είναι όλα από κουνελοσιτα Γαλβανιζε Και όλες οι ενώσεις έγιναν με δεματικα

και χρησιμοποίησα   ::   ::  
1)4 μετρα κουνελοσιτα Γαλβανιζε (22 ευρώ)
2)4 σακουλάκια τον 100 δεματικα (4 ευρώ)
3)Γαλβανιζε λαμαρίνα 60,5*63 εκατοστά 1,5 χιλιοστό (6 ευρώ)
4)Πατήθρες από ευκάλυπτο
5)βίδες ροδέλες κτλ (1 ευρώ)
6)2 μετρα λάστιχο για πόρτες αυτοκινητου με χειλάκι (6 ευρώ)
7)1 συρτή για την πόρτα

και με 39 ευρώ έχω ένα πολύ ευρύχωρο κλουβάκι...  ::   ::   ::  
Που θα φιλοξενήσει το κοκατιλακι μου  ::   ::   ::  

Να και κάποιες φωτογραφίες  ::   :: 

φωτογραφία 3 Οι ενώσεις με τα δεματικα.
φωτογραφία 4 Γαλβανιζε λαμαρίνα
με συγχωρείτε για την ποιότητα αλλα κάτι έχει πάθει η ψηφιακή και αυτές είναι από κινητό γι αυτό δεν μπορώ να παρουσιάσω το κλουβάκι βήμα προς βήμα...  ::   ::

----------


## thanasis76

καλησπερα φιλε μου!! πολυ ομορφο το κλουβι και μπραβο σου. το μονο που θα σου πω να προσεχεις ειναι τα δεματικα. ειναι απο πλαστικο και αν καταλαβει το κοκατιλ οτι μπορει να τα κοβει, η τα βρει σαν παιχνιδι μιας και μολις κοβετε θα πεταγετε, ισως να το δεις το κλουβι αδειο καμια μερα...
κατα τα αλλα πολυ ομορφο...  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θα συμφωνήσω με το Θανάση για τα δεματικά.Πολύ όμορφο πιάνουν τα χέρια σου.Σούπερ.

----------


## koki

> καλησπερα φιλε μου!! πολυ ομορφο το κλουβι και μπραβο σου. το μονο που θα σου πω να προσεχεις ειναι τα δεματικα. ειναι απο πλαστικο και αν καταλαβει το κοκατιλ οτι μπορει να τα κοβει, η τα βρει σαν παιχνιδι μιας και μολις κοβετε θα πεταγετε, ισως να το δεις το κλουβι αδειο καμια μερα...
> κατα τα αλλα πολυ ομορφο...


Σε ευχαριστο απλα ηθελα να του κανω ενα ανετο κλουβακι και πιστεβω κατι εκανα....
ειναι χοδρα τα δεματικα αλλα ειναι και πολι σφιγμεναα τωρα αν τα καταφερειιιι μαγια τουυυ εχω κι αλλο σακουλακι ομωςςς  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

> Θα συμφωνήσω με το Θανάση για τα δεματικά.Πολύ όμορφο πιάνουν τα χέρια σου.Σούπερ.


ευχαριστο πολι να εισαι καλαα "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------

